# Indiana vs Ball State herf 9/20



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, I know I am going up against the Indiana herf that day, but, If anyone who is not going to that herf happens to be in Bloomington for the aforementioned game, I will be there tailgating and smoking up a storm with my brother.

Probably fire up about 1 or so (the game is 7pm start) and will head into the game around 6:30.

go Hoooooooooooosiers!:tu


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Just wanted to give a little bump for those not headed to Indy for the herf.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

You mean Indiana plays football...who would have thunk it? 

Just kidding my Hoosier friend. (I don't have that many, so I've got to be nice to you.)  I still remember your kindness last year when Illinois played Indiana. That was a classy thing you did and I still appreciate it!


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Jul 17, 2008)

I have made the first two games, where will you be, I will look you up! We park on the press box side.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Batten down the hatches. Hurricane Hoosier bearing down on your location. Sometime...soon...



jbo said:


> You mean Indiana plays football...who would have thunk it?
> 
> Just kidding my Hoosier friend. (I don't have that many, so I've got to be nice to you.)  I still remember your kindness last year when Illinois played Indiana. That was a classy thing you did and I still appreciate it!


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I have made the first two games, where will you be, I will look you up! We park on the press box side.


Excellent!! PM sent with the particulars. Usually out by the practice facility.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Just a midweek bump. Looks like I have one brother to hook up with.


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Jul 17, 2008)

Just got power today, Ike kicked our butts in Louisville and Southern Indiana! 140,000 still with out power from Sunday afternoons winds!! I'm still planning on making it Saturday, I'll look you up.

Jim


----------

